# Breathing Grave



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Dear Chris,
I found this thread with a "how to" I can't tell if it's still there but you might be able to contact the member *MadMax *& ask for the details on it.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/105063-breathing-grave-how.html

Here are a couple of videos that shows the "basics" of how it works & the end result...hope this helps!
_ *H1*_


----------

